# Handsome little boy available



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

I got an email from the breeder that we got Bacchus and Bellona from that their brother is still available. They were born on November 18th, 2005. Her name is Susan and she is in South East Michigan.

If anyone would like here contact details please PM me and I will forward them to you.


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

Is she in AUGres ?


----------

